# Trying to VR on C&P???



## miguel (15 Jul 2013)

Hello guys. I've served in the infantry for 4 years and decided its time to move on to bigger and better things!!! the only problem is that I got a DUI and got put on Counseling & Probation (C&P) Can I still voluntary release???


----------



## Jammer (15 Jul 2013)

I suspect the answer would be yes. Run this pass your CoC,  they'll probably help you pack.


----------



## gcclarke (15 Jul 2013)

A glance at the DAOD on Remedial Measures and at the QR&O chapter on release didn't indicate anything that would prevent this.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (15 Jul 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> I suspect the answer would be yes. Run this pass your CoC,  they'll probably help you pack.




Quality answer! ;D


----------



## DAA (15 Jul 2013)

miguel said:
			
		

> Hello guys. I've served in the infantry for 4 years and decided its time to move on to bigger and better things!!! the only problem is that I got a DUI and got put on Counseling & Probation (C&P) Can I still voluntary release???



I don't usually wade into these topics but I will this time, just once...    I am sure you have been "lectured" many times over by many people about your lapse in judgement and brining it here is only going to result in more "lecturing" about your bad judgement/poor choice.

But I have to ask the question.......Are you looking for a VR because you don't like your job and or where it may lead or are you just VR'ing because of the DUI?


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> I don't usually wade into these topics but I will this time, just once...    I am sure you have been "lectured" many times over by many people about your lapse in judgement and brining it here is only going to result in more "lecturing" about your bad judgement/poor choice.
> 
> But I have to ask the question.......Are you looking for a VR because you don't like your job and or where it may lead or are you just VR'ing because of the DUI?



Honestly Im not happy in the Infantry... I wanted to OT but being on C&P for a full year I can longer do that so I've decided that I will probably put my VR in. I've also got a civie job looking to hire me for my apprentice providing I release soon!!


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys I will definitely run it through my CoC and hope they dont look at me any different for my decision!!! hopefully I can release soon...


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jul 2013)

miguel said:
			
		

> Honestly Im not happy in the Infantry... I wanted to OT but being on C&P for a full year I can longer do that so I've decided that I will probably put my VR in. I've also got a civie job looking to hire me for my apprentice providing I release soon!!



They can hold you in for 6 months; having a job lined up doesn't necessarily mean they have to let you go. You being on C&P may make them want to wave that 6 month cooldown though.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jul 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You being on C&P may make them want to wave that 6 month cooldown though.


Conversely, and knowing that we're commenting based only on what the OP chooses to share, they _may_ hold him for the entire period if there's potentially a perception that the CAF is "dumping a problem child."

It's not personal, but there isn't remotely enough info to know what the CoC may decide; all you can do is ask.


Or.....consider that in the big scheme of things 6 months is no big deal; wait it out and use the time to make yourself a better candidate for VOT to the trade you were looking at.


----------



## Motaba88 (24 Aug 2016)

Soon there will be a "letter of intent" for C&P(financial) directed at me. Significant chance I'll be applying for VR within 1-2 months. Does being on C&P change anything in regards to the VR process?

I've been in for 10+ years.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2016)

Motaba88 said:
			
		

> Soon there will be a "letter of intent" for C&P(financial) directed at me. Significant chance I'll be applying for VR within 1-2 months. Does being on C&P change anything in regards to the VR process?
> 
> I've been in for 10+ years.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Every example of a person having financial problems that I have seen, have been retained by the CF until their debts have been paid, and then Released.


----------



## Motaba88 (24 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Every example of a person having financial problems that I have seen, have been retained by the CF until their debts have been paid, and then Released.


I'm assuming you are referring to ongoing garnishments? If that's the case, then a Consumer Proposal would take care of that as well.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2016)

Motaba88 said:
			
		

> Soon there will be a "letter of intent" for C&P(financial) directed at me.



You pointed out the yellow highlighted portion.  I expressed my experience in what I have witnessed.  

What guarantees does the CF have that you will release with a debt and fulfill a "Consumer Proposal"?  NONE.

If you renege on your obligation, both the CF and the Deptee are put out.  The debt is not paid, and the CF is discredited in its policies.


----------



## DAA (24 Aug 2016)

Motaba88 said:
			
		

> Soon there will be a "letter of intent" for C&P(financial) directed at me. Significant chance I'll be applying for VR within 1-2 months. Does being on C&P change anything in regards to the VR process?
> I've been in for 10+ years.
> Thanks for your time.



You can request a 4.c. (Voluntary) release at anytime but will most likely be subject to the 6-month waiting period before your release takes effect.  Whether you are on C&P or not, really has no bearing on submitting your request, provided you are meeting the requirements set out during the monitoring period of your C&P.  If you fail to rectify the reason behind why the C&P was issued, it could very well result in an Administrative Review (AR) being initiated, which in turn could result in a recommendation for the CAF to release you as a 5.f. (Unsiutable for Further Service).


----------



## Motaba88 (24 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What guarantees does the CF have that you will release with a debt and fulfill a "Consumer Proposal"?  NONE.
> 
> If you renege on your obligation, both the CF and the Deptee are put out.  The debt is not paid, and the CF is discredited in its policies.


If a consumer proposal bottoms out, the debt still hangs on you.....no one is "put out".


----------



## McG (24 Aug 2016)

miguel said:
			
		

> ... on Counseling & Probation (C&P) Can I still voluntary release???





			
				Motaba88 said:
			
		

> Does being on C&P change anything in regards to the VR process?


There are no regulations were being on C&P has impact on your ability to voluntarily release.  

However, if you release on C&P and then ever get back into the CAF, then you start back on C&P and must complete whatever duration was remaining.


----------



## DAA (24 Aug 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> However, if you release on C&P and then ever get back into the CAF, then you start back on C&P and must complete whatever duration was remaining.



Like any Unit is going to check, let alone enforce this, when and if it should happen.

In reality, anyone subject to an IC, RW or C&P on release and/or transfers to the PRes or rejoins the Reg F later on, is pretty much starting off from scratch.


----------



## McG (24 Aug 2016)

It should be picked-up in the VFR before re-enrollment happens.


----------



## mariomike (24 Aug 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> It should be picked-up in the VFR before re-enrollment happens.



I try to keep up with the acronyms. 

I've seen VFS mentioned from time to time in other discussions. Is VFR the same / similar thing? 

Verification of Former Service  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12800.0
3 pages.


----------



## JesseWZ (24 Aug 2016)

Visual Flight Rules?  [lol:



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> I try to keep up with the acronyms.
> 
> Is this what "VFR" is referring to, or is it something different?


----------



## mariomike (24 Aug 2016)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Visual Flight Rules?  [lol:



Yes, that's what came up in the acronym finder!


----------



## McG (24 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I try to keep up with the acronyms.
> 
> I've seen VFS mentioned from time to time in other discussions. Is VFR the same / similar thing?


Should have been VFS.  I type not goodly.


----------



## mariomike (24 Aug 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Should have been VFS.  I type not goodly.



Thanks!


----------

